# John Deere 870



## PhilipB (Oct 3, 2011)

Howdy all,
I am thinking About buying a used JD 870 with 2300 hrs. Motor is strong, Hydraulics seem good 

Can any body tell me any thing I should be looking for? What is the worst case scenario for thing to go bad? It has the three cylinder Yanmar diesel. How are these for longevity? Now I know that has a lot to do with the care and maintenance. But it S**t Happens as we all know does, are John Deere's part available for this? and How's the cost ? Any comments would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you and God Bless
Philip Baldwin
:usa:


----------

